# deer vitals piks



## oneshot

Print some, have fun with the kids and bb gun it's good practice.


----------



## 419deerhunter

http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm

Here is a website that has several printable targets too not just deer has other game animals and some games


----------



## oneshot

Good site and lots of targets to print.


----------



## Huntinbull

Great resources guys!!


----------

